# Polaris Hawkeye Will NOT Start....



## muddaddict (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a 2007 Hawkeye 300 that will not start. Here is everything that transpired. 
Snorkeled the Bike and completely sealed it 
Started it and noticed it had an idling issue. I adjusted the throttle and it ran ok 
Took it to Mud Creek and my son got a little deep. Just deep enough to get the plug wet 
The bike hit the water, backfired like **** and I had him turn it off 
I drug the bike back to camp (while off) and parked it because we were leaving the next morning anyway 
Got the bike home, cleaned it and tried to start it. Nothing 
Pulled the plug and noticed it was fouled 
Replaced the plug and tried to start it. Would not start because the battery was dead 
Jumped the bike off with my F350 and it just spins over. I can hear it popping out the exhaust pipe but wont start 
Checked the oil to make sure no water was in there and its perfectly clean 

My question is, do you guys think its the plug wire and/or coil? Or, do you think its the snorkels? Maybe need to get it jetted? Would it be possible that it lost compression somehow (damaged the rings)? I don't have a lot of time off work to sit and diagnose, that is why I am asking. In hopes I can go straight to the issue.


----------

